# No sound?



## martin0285 (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my TouchPad last night and everything was great... Rooted/uber kernel/OC... This morning I wake up and playing with it again (naturally) but I appear to have no sound controls?? When I go to sounds/ringtones it just continuously "loading preferences"...

Anyone had/have this problem and know what I should do to fix it?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230976 hope that helps


----------



## martin0285 (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually I was trying to avoid that... Though I have been playing with Android for two years, webOS is a little different...

A simple "full reboot" versus a "Luna restart" fixed my problems.... I jumped the gun posting but after the chaos getting this thing when I first had no sound I freaked!!

Thanks for the link tho, interesting find!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

martin0285 said:


> Actually I was trying to avoid that... Though I have been playing with Android for two years, webOS is a little different...
> 
> A simple "full reboot" versus a "Luna restart" fixed my problems.... I jumped the gun posting but after the chaos getting this thing when I first had no sound I freaked!!
> 
> Thanks for the link tho, interesting find!


Np, sounds like a fun lil learning curve


----------

